

Looking for things for hackers to do in SF - cleverjake

Hey everyone
I'm headed down to the Bay area in the near future for the first time, and was hoping to build up a list of hacker-centric things to do ala http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1845164
======
dayjah
keep an eye on meetup.com - there are a ton of hackery/startupy orientated
meetups managed on there.

~~~
cleverjake
thanks a lot, will do

